# Fiat x250 15 inch wheel and tyre for sale



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a 15" wheel that has delivery miles only on it fitted with Continental 215/70R 15 CP tyre bought new in 2009 if anyone interested. Never been on the road, kept in the MH garage as spare. Looking for £90.
Ray


----------



## PincherM (Jul 28, 2011)

Ray

Have you still got the wheel for sale?

Vic


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

PincherM said:


> Ray
> 
> Have you still got the wheel for sale?
> 
> Vic


Vic, I have sent a PM.

Ray


----------

